# tennis elbow



## chicken wing (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone ever had tennis elbow?
I think i have it. Going to doc today. Thid sucks im in middle of cycle.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 1, 2012)

Te sucks.. my bro had it and had to get an operation for it now it's better


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope its not that bad. All i know is it hurts like hell when i try to grip something. Just when my cycle was going good...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 1, 2012)

Rest Ice compression elevation. Only about one in a hundred cases requires surgery. I have had it with both elbows. A wrap that helps hold the ligament in place will help but if you don't take a couple of weeks and rest it it will not heal. 

Make sure you keep your elbows snug to your sides when you curl and keep your pinky higher than your thumb. This will help. 

Best of luck bro,
Vette


----------



## turbo (Oct 1, 2012)

I've had tendonitis. It blows. I had to wrap my forearm and just take it easy on things like reverse curls. It's gone now.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks vette
 Didnt know that


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah well im going to doc today. I drive a vac truck and it's a bitch shifting gears and connecting 4" hoses


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive also had it and vettes right on the money.  Big thing is to ice it and rest it for a while.  Then a wrap will help.  Hope its not too serious..


----------



## beasto (Oct 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Rest Ice compression elevation. Only about one hundred cases requires surgery. I have had it with both elbows. A wrap that helps hold the ligament in place will help but if you don't take a couple of weeks and rest it it will not heal.
> 
> Make sure you keep your elbows snug to your sides when you curl and keep your pinky higher than your thumb. This will help.
> 
> ...



Yea and if lifting heavy ensure to us wraps, anytime I go over 400, I wrap both arms and it helps.


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah bro, I've had it pretty bad.  It hurt to pull the covers over myself at night.  Getting a gallon of milk out of the fridge was a nightmare.  It took a long ass time, but it finally went away.  The muscle is still soft where it was hurt.  The other side is rock solid.  It's pretty damn weird if you ask me, but it's still just as strong.  Good luck bro, but like Vette said you need to rest the damn thing if you want it to heal.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah it sucks, mine pretty much maintains as tendonitis but flares up and it's brutal.  I've been doing light biceps for 8 mos.now, very light and slow stretch...hurts like a bitch.  You got to let it heal, then come back very slow.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 2, 2012)

Compression and blood into the area help more than anything.....Whatever it takes to get more blood in there will help.  Use some sort of wraps when lifting.  Elbow sleeves arent enough.  http://www.roguefitness.com/voodoo-floss-bands.php  These things are really nice for compression before a work out.  Massage the shit out of it, that will help get blood in there.  I never noticed much from using ice on a tendon.....keeping it warm and compressed always worked best for me.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks. Will try


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 2, 2012)

so should i stop cycle and let the tendons heal or should i just lighten up on the workout?


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 2, 2012)

I wouldnt stop......if you cant work through it, work around it....


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2012)

It depends how bad it is.  When mine was at it's worst I could hardly lift a carton of milk.  Some exercises will need to be avoided.  For example when mine is flaired up I can't do seated DB curls, but I can do some close grip EZ bar curls or close grip cables.  What helped me the most was icing the crap out of it & stretching the forearm and some massage.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it hurts pretty bad when i try to curl or do hamner curls but not so bad when i bench.  I just dont want to make it worse but i also dont want to lose any gains from not working out


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> Yeah it hurts pretty bad when i try to curl or do hamner curls but not so bad when i bench.  I just dont want to make it worse but i also don't want to lose any gains from not working out



Brother, stop the hammer curls, reverse grip curls and Arnold dumbbell presses immediately!

There is a wrap for the knees that is a huge help. I will find it and find the link and post it for you. it works really well for your  elbow but if you do not rest it it will not heal. No way around it. Tennis elbow is a tendon that has pulled away from the bone and it lays on top of it until you flex or squeeze you hand and it shortens. Every time you do that it pulls away again rather than binding and healing. That's why a little band preventing seperation can help so much!

http://www.familyotc.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CD3462652&Click=5531&gdftrk=gdfV21400_a_7c650_a_7c4994_a_7cCD3462652&gclid=CJvOwLzJ4rICFQSEnQodxm8Ajg


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks vette


----------



## Braw16 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just got over it not all the way though. I'm pretty used to it I pitched for many years and TE sucks I have had so bad where I couldn't even bend my elbow. The only thing that works for me is heat rest and a ibuprofen 800mg 3 times a day. If you lift something and it really hurts just don't do it. You can go to your doc and get prednisone which is a strong anti-inflamitory. That's what just cleared me up I've been dealing with it for months. Good luck TE sucks


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Braw


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 4, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Brother, stop the hammer curls, reverse grip curls and Arnold dumbbell presses immediately!
> 
> There is a wrap for the knees that is a huge help. I will find it and find the link and post it for you. it works really well for your  elbow but if you do not rest it it will not heal. No way around it. Tennis elbow is a tendon that has pulled away from the bone and it lays on top of it until you flex or squeeze you hand and it shortens. Every time you do that it pulls away again rather than binding and healing. That's why a little band preventing seperation can help so much!
> 
> http://www.familyotc.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CD3462652&Click=5531&gdftrk=gdfV21400_a_7c650_a_7c4994_a_7cCD3462652&gclid=CJvOwLzJ4rICFQSEnQodxm8Ajg


Thanks.  I bought one. Huge help


----------

